# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box جــديــد Pegasus Box v1.3.7

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Added support for Samsung I9505, I337, M919V, I8730.    Pegasus Box v1.3.7 Release Notes:   *Samsung I9505* - added Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock (thanks to Mr. Eerchant).*Samsung I337* - added Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock.*Samsung M919V* - added Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock.*Samsung I8730* - added Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock (thanks to Mr. ZidanRo).   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## وهيب العسكري

الف شكر يا كبير

----------

